# 24 Officially Canceled



## Dangy (Mar 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> News from the 24 set,the crew has been told that 24 has come to an end. There will b no season 9. Its been a great run, thanx all 4 watching




Sauce

A sad, sad day.


----------



## Thoob (Mar 27, 2010)

NOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, it had to come at some point. I just hope the rest of this season is a fitting end to a great show.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

Aw, that sucks, 24 was a very good show...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 28, 2010)

This. Is. Horrible. News.


----------



## pitman (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been following since season 1, I always wanted something similar to season 1(meaning no nukes or wold-wide disasters) and it will remain my favorite season.
Last season I won a bet on who the mole was.

I'll miss this high octane action series (The following message has been written between 4AM to 5AM).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2010)

I didn't really watch it much, but I do have that 24clockDS application.


----------



## Costello (Mar 30, 2010)

awh man, that's sad. It's the first TV show that I ever watched from the USA / downloaded off the internet.
The end of an era 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, let's hope that there will be a movie (the long planned movie) and that season 8 will be awesome.
I bet they'll have Jack killed in the last episode


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 30, 2010)

poor guy

well its not bad i guess

i think they should do just a series of 24 where he has nothing to do

as in 24 hours this man does not sleep or visit the bathroom, i bet on the 25 hr hes stuffing his face and thinking "dam i need the loo"


----------



## user0002 (Mar 30, 2010)

It's about time it ended and i won't be missing that series.


----------



## Ben_j (Mar 30, 2010)

24 WAS a very good show. The 8th season is awful. The writers must be fuckin retarded. The cliffhangers are the lamest I've ever seen, everything is too predictable... It's time to stop !


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, Jack Bauer must have had the most exhausted week EVER! and then some!

Guess its finally time for a holiday.

BUT WAIT! Whats this? Its... 60 minutes! *runs*


Anyway never watched but how many terrorists can there be with nukes? If its that many that are close to destruction and stuff Homeland Security sucks xD

But kudos to Jack, youve done it


----------



## XWolf (Mar 31, 2010)

I just want to know who makes the battery in his PDA and where can I get one?

GPS, WiFi and other power-draining things on constantly?


----------



## scoutwild (Apr 1, 2010)

I got a feeling that JACK may die in the end, like a true hero. Well on the other hand he's "died" for many times.

I also want his PDA device which seems to be super. and i was also wondering why there was never a traffic jam..in LA, NY.. looks they can be anywhere in about 5 or 10 mins


----------



## Justin121994 (Apr 1, 2010)

APRIL FOOLS 
;p
I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

